# Dengue in GDL



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

I have an Aunt and Cousin currently Bed Ridden from Dengue.
Apparently it's pretty bad in GDL?

Were planning a trip to ajijic later this year, and my wife is already talking about insect repellent.

Seems like Dengue is only going to become more prevalent in Mexico's Future


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I know several people in Gudalajara who have dengue and my cleaning lady says several of her relatives in Ajijic have it as well so use repellent.. Soon it will be cooler and cooler and t will go away but rght now many people have it.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

citlali said:


> I know several people in Gudalajara who have dengue and my cleaning lady says several of her relatives in Ajijic have it as well so use repellent.. Soon it will be cooler and cooler and t will go away but rght now many people have it.


I'm visiting GDL this week, but dengue has been a concern since the summer and is getting worse. My SIL works in admin for the Jalisco Dept. of Salud and they're overwhelmed with patients along with healthcare professionals getting sick too. Chaos.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Just use repellent and you should be ok.. I have to admit do not wear repellent and it is stupid. .. Mosquitoes do not like me and as long as I am with my husband they will go for him.
He did get dengue afew years ago in Ajijic...The dengue seems worse in Tlaquepaque and urban areas . I guess the more people there are the more chances we have to get stung by mosquitoes that are infected. 
Some Lacandones were telling me they did not have much problems with dengue when it is very bad in Tuxtla.. who knows.. 
The only thing to do is to wear repellent. This year I have heard more about the hemorragic type as well, at least in Chiapas.


----------

